# Pelican M6 lamp module change



## batterystation (Jan 30, 2004)

I just got an order of regular incan Pelican M6 lights today and noticed that it would not focus. I also noticed an improved spot. In taking the light apart, I noticed that the spring and teflon washer were gone and now the lamp and reflector are one unit.

It would appear that this is a more durable design as I know they were having some trouble with spring tension on the lens cover.

This change is immediate. I called Pelican and they said that from now on, lamp assemblies with attached reflectors will replace the old style so you can throw the refector and spring away that you have now. The only bummer as I see it is the loss of flood mode. It is now a VERY nice hot spot. Just thought everyone would like to know.


----------



## JohnK (Jan 30, 2004)

An improved spot ? I have seen pics that make me believe the old assembly had an incredibly small spot.

How is it improved ? Tighter ? Smoother ?

By the way, I am looking forward to receiving my Pelican M6 LED.


----------



## Nerd (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice... is the hotspot round and even or is it a squashed circle? Mine's a squashed circle. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I hope the new Lamp Module will have a nice hotspot.

Is the reflector removable from the lamp unit?


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin,

Is the LA loaded from the front end by removing the bezel and window? I assume that the module no longer threads into the battery tube? How do it work?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## batterystation (Jan 30, 2004)

Don,
As per discussion, you got it. It is a nice spot, but cannot be adjusted to offer any fine tuning of the spot. This really kind of stinks. It is still a great light, but I feel it has taken a step backwards. One of the nice selling points over a SF G2 was the ability to focus.


----------



## JohnK (Jan 30, 2004)

One of the nice selling points over a SF G2 was the ability to focus. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Kevin, you hit the nail on the head. The ability to focus is a definite PLUS to me.

You have the ability to clean up the lamp makers mistakes, and they all make them.


----------



## BC0311 (Jan 30, 2004)

I wonder if this will have an effect on the availability of Pelican Reflectors (PR) for modding lights? Hope not.

Britt


----------



## batterystation (Jan 30, 2004)

None coming from Pelican anymore. You will have to disect a dead lamp assembly now as the reflector is integral with the bulb assembly. All one unit now just like the so many other Pelican lamps. 

I still have about 50 of the old style lamps at present.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh crap!

I'd better get out to Frys STAT and pick up as many old style Lamps as I can find! Although I must be truthful and say I leave most focusable lights at tightest focus anyway.

That said it would **** me off if the focus couldn't be changed, say if it wasn't good to begin with!


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 30, 2004)

Britt,

This has posed a hurdle that will be overcome. No worries there. 

However......

The McModule components will continue to work in the existing battery tubes but I would expect that Pelican will be changing their battery tubes and removing the internal thread that currently accepts the threaded McModules. There is no longer any need for these threads in the battery tube so I think the writing may be on the wall. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I am making a guess here but if someone is planning on doing a PM6 mod, make sure you have a viable host!

Before anyone criticizes Pelican for this apparent step backwards............... nevermind.


----------



## illumiGeek (Jan 31, 2004)

So will the new LA fit in the old threaded tube, and visa-versa?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## rookie (Jan 31, 2004)

Also, does the new Pelican M6 LED have threads in the body which could accomodate the McModules?


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 31, 2004)

The newest incan LA, as I understand it, does not have threads. It will drop in past the threads of the existing battery tubes. The new LA will fit all of the PM6's that are out there. The current M6-LED has a threaded module and screws into the battery tube. I believe it will soon be "unitized" with its reflector as well and the threads on it will disappear.

Bear in mind that the reflector must feed into the head from the front, after the bezel is removed. When the LED and incan become unitized with their reflectors, the complet LA's will also have to feed into the front of the head. They will no longer require threads to retain the modules in the battery tube as they will be captive in the head. The head then threads onto the battery tube.

Current and past battery tubes (PM6 and PM6-LED) all have threads and will accept both threaded McModules, the threaded incan Pelican lamp modules and the threaded Pelican LED modules. We will likely first see the lamp of LED modules unitized with the reflectors and then, it is my guess, that we will see the battery tubes showing up without the internal threads. Please understand that this is just a guess! These internal threads will no longer serve any function and it is for this reason that I leap to this guess.


----------



## Shadows (Jan 31, 2004)

Hows the throw on the new LAs?


----------



## Bravo25 (Jan 31, 2004)

How about the LED version, are the lamps interchangeable?


----------



## BC0311 (Jan 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:*
This has posed a hurdle that will be overcome. No worries there. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Whew! Thanks, Don. We've got to have the fixin's for your great McLux PR heads atleast until I die.

Britt


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2004)

Uh oh, time to stock up on LAs and PM6s for mods.

Why do they always take the good things away from us??
It's always like when they find out were having fun, they go and change something so the fun is not possible anymore. And I'm not talking about just flashlights!


----------



## batterystation (Jan 31, 2004)

I just realized that the LED model should continue to be a threaded tube as the module unscrews from it just like the original lamp module. I think Don was hinting that this may change as well. I get these things in every week and we test all of them so I will keep everyone posted as changes occur.


----------



## batterystation (Feb 4, 2004)

I just got another order today of Pelican M6 lights and though the bodies are all still threaded, they all now have the new lamp assemblies. Silver and black. I have three left with the old style lamps and about 20 of the lamps themselves. I just ordered new lamps as I will have to have them. Just wanted everyone to know what was going on.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 5, 2004)

Post a pic of a new LM? Or tell us does it compare to an SF or Pelican (other than M6) LM?


----------



## JerryM (Feb 5, 2004)

What is the new lamp supposed to accomplish?
Jerry


----------



## batterystation (Feb 5, 2004)

The new lamp is NOT compatable with anything else. The accomplishment was to make it FIXED and NOT adjustable focus. Seems another company sued them over the adjustable focus. Any guesses? I heard this from them today. I am also OUT of all the old models now though I do still have old style lamp modules for those of you that wish to keep yours adjustable for a while longer.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 5, 2004)

Effing M$gl!t& again!!!

What a bunch of Rear Opening Body Part people!

Why don't they try doing something new once in a while?

What would you have if 1200 Lawyers were killed when a ship sank? A decent start!

Back on focus again... I am going to try and get to Frys this weekend. I am going to get several light modules if I do! Or else I will give up a bit of brightness to Writeright when I Have to get a fixed module and it isn't perfect. (and several of the current module have been far from perfect!).


----------



## JohnK (Feb 5, 2004)

AH HA !! 

Some here are coming around to the premise that an adjustable focus is GOOD !

Faint dead away.


----------



## batterystation (Feb 5, 2004)

I still have a bunch of the old style lamp modules for those of you that would like to keep them adjustable for a bit longer.
Yeah it really stinks. When (IF) they finally come out with an LED light I sure hope the whole LED light world sues their ^#$^%#! butts off.


----------



## Delta_FHInX (Feb 6, 2004)

So does this mean, Pelican won't make any more bulbs for the old M6's?


----------



## artar (Feb 6, 2004)

Are the lamp assembly interchangeable between incan. and led version ?


----------



## JerryM (Feb 6, 2004)

Will the new lamp modules work with the older lights? I don't want to wake up one day, and find that I can't get replacement lamps for my PM6.

Jerry


----------



## youngdogs (Feb 6, 2004)

Batterystation,

I just placed an order for a M6 Lithium with the old style adjustable lamp module, I hope you have one left!

Thanks!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 6, 2004)

Slightly off topic, but about the same change in the Brinkmann LX.

I picked up a new LX at Wallyworld today. I din't buy it mind you, I played with it a bit. By grasping the exposed body and grabbing the head inside the plastic shell I was able to determine the head is fixed to the body pretty securely. By grasping the bezel abouve the rubber ring I found that it will unscrew. It appears that the same bi-pin bulb is in use.

It is a crying shame that if they had to do something, why couldn't they make the head a bit smaller!?!?!?!?

I plan a trip out to Frys tomorrow. I will investigate the PM6 situation while there!


----------



## NightStorm (Feb 6, 2004)

By the way, Pelican themselves are not above litigation. Also I couldn't find any information on the web on Mag Instrument suing Pelican Products. Could someone provide a link.

Anyway, thanks for the heads up on the design change, Kevin. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I'll swing by Fry's and score some more spares.

Dan


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 7, 2004)

Hmm, trip to Frys was nearly a bust...

I found that everything there was still old style. The regular price they have on the PM6 is $59.99! If I hadn't gotten a sale of $39.99 on my Black one there, I probably wouldn't have one at all!

I looked at and looked at replacement LMs. I was sure I chose two straight ones. ALAS! one is badly tilted, the other only slightly. Which brings up another point...

Even with a badly crooked lamp, if I get the reflector indexed correctly, the beam is okay. I can see the hole in the reflector wobbling around the bulb. I don't know if the reflector is the problem, the head assembly or what, but it is curious!

I also picked up another RAM switch (which I found to be defective when I got back to my truck) that will screw into the tail of the TT 3AA! It needs to go too deep for that light (the batteries are too high - the original tailcap is designed for it). I traded that RAM for another, but it's no use on the TT.

Also picked up a pair of SF 123A batts. At $7.99 still not as cheap as ordering by a LONG SHOT! But still about a buck cheaper than Walmart sells Duracell or Energizer Liths for. I got them for my soon to arrive KL3!!!

Anyhow, the way Brinkmann changed the LX is no biggy. It would be pretty easy to fix that beam if not perfect. The way it appears Pelican has changed the M6 will make it a wee bit more difficult to change... and if the new LMs are no more precisely built than the current type, LORD HELP US!!!!


----------



## Mattman (Feb 7, 2004)

I only use my M6 for long-throw situations anyway, so the loss of focusability is not a big deal. If it helps make the hot spot more round, then it will be a welcome change for me. My hot spot is currently roundish, but kind of squashed and oblong. When I focus wider, the beam looks like a Mag's anyway, so they can keep their focusability for all I care.


----------



## NightStorm (Feb 8, 2004)

My trip to Fry's was also a bust. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif The whole flashlight section was pretty picked over except for the cheap lights and a wide variety of Coleman spotlights. Serves me right for going down there on a Saturday. My bad. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif I guess the up side of this one is....every one now has a spare reflector for a Luxeon mod. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'll try the local cop shop on Monday. 

Dan


----------



## darkzero (Feb 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I just got another order today of Pelican M6 lights and though the bodies are all still threaded, they all now have the new lamp assemblies. Silver and black. I have three left with the old style lamps and about 20 of the lamps themselves. I just ordered new lamps as I will have to have them. Just wanted everyone to know what was going on.


[/ QUOTE ]

I just e-mailed you regarding if you still have the older style M6 Black in stock. My main concern is not the lamp assy but whether or not the body still had inner threads or not. I will be sticking a McModule in there anyway. 

I just wanted to be sure before I ordered one. So the M6s that have the new fixed lamp assy. still have the inner threads that acomdate the old style lamp assy., correct?

TIA


----------



## pilot4x4 (Feb 8, 2004)

How much do the new bulb / reflector assemblies cost now compared to the old style bulb? John


----------



## Reptilezs (Feb 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]

I just wanted to be sure before I ordered one. So the M6s that have the new fixed lamp assy. still have the inner threads that acomdate the old style lamp assy., correct?


[/ QUOTE ]
if you look here about 3/4 down http://www.batterystation.com/cpf.htm the lamp assembly still has threads


----------



## hideo (Feb 8, 2004)

the secret is out and the big guys now know ... there is a small group of wierdos that like to take flashlights apart and (gasp!), TRY TO IMPROVE ON THE ORIGINAL DESIGN! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

(must not think bad thoughts ... must not think bad ... must not think) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


hideo


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey! Quick reply is back! It weren't here yesterday!

Mattman, you feel like most of us. But consider this...

So far I have not gotten a perfect light module (in 6 trys) The best one so far has straight glass but an off center filament. If this is representative of what we are going to get in fixed focus modules, many of us are gonna be pissed!

Let us hope for better! This whole thing is the answer to the wrong question!

At least I have 5 more LM for the way my light is.


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Feb 8, 2004)

I too, never change the focus of my pm6, due to M*glite syndrome, but I needed to focus it to get the best spot when I got it... and will also be preterbed if the new ones do not have a good beam pattern..(as I reach in my bail out bag and grab my perfect G2 with p61) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Mattman (Feb 9, 2004)

I sure hope they get better. While not perfect, I like my beam and side spill much better than any Mag, and with my low-usage it'll be a while before I burn up my current lamp. Maybe they'll get the mfg and assembly process tweaked by the time I need a new one.

Kevin, do the new modules generally have centered bulbs and filaments or do they vary like the old bulbs?


----------



## batterystation (Feb 9, 2004)

We now (the kids) test every M6 that goes through here and I must say that the new bulb/reflector combos have been VERY centered and have a great hot spot. Very much like the Super Sabres if you know them. I never focus mine so this really does not bug me except for the ^#$!% company that cuased this.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree with you Kevin, even if this change does benefit some of us. I wish I could have found out what Mag was all about years ago. I feel bad for the other manufacturers that are trapped behind this litigious dinosaur of a company.

Centered beams, eh? I may have to pick one of those up and retire my current bulb to backup status just to get a nicer beam. Now to find something else to buy along with it...


----------



## JerryM (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone know if the old modules will fit the new PM6? Maybe I have missed the answer.

Jerry


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 12, 2004)

The beam of my new NF PM6 just about equals that of my best most closely focused old style lamp. If they're all like this I'll be happy.

Brightnorm


----------

